# Looking for consumables in the Tacoma Washington area



## mjhaffeman (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm new to the Tacoma area and I'm looking for local ink and chemical suppliers. 
Also, I've heard there is a local re-screening service? 
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## joebob (Feb 21, 2014)

This might be obvious, but I am not sure. Ryonet or silkscreeningsupplies.com is in Vancouver, WA. They seem to be a major player in the business and have tons of helpful videos on youtube. As for someone in Tacoma I do not know. I would be interested to know myself if you found someone. 

Peace

Joebob


----------



## ron12512 (Mar 1, 2013)

Midwest sign supply up in Tukwila and silkscreen supply.com (ryonet). As far as required screening there is one place down in the tide flatts. I purchased an oversized screen from them once but found it expensive to re-screen so I do it myself now.


----------

